# Question re Vistana Village/SVN



## 4rnr (Sep 10, 2006)

If we own a 2-br in Vistana Village during a summer week, how difficult would it be to exchange within SVN to go to places like Harborside, Maui and St. John during summer?

How's Vistana Village's trading power?

Thanks.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 10, 2006)

4rnr said:
			
		

> If we own a 2-br in Vistana Village during a summer week, how difficult would it be to exchange within SVN to go to places like Harborside, Maui and St. John during summer?
> 
> How's Vistana Village's trading power?
> 
> Thanks.


 
When you exchange through SVN you have to use StarOptions.  It doesn't matter where the StarOptions come from, which means there is no specific "trading power" for any of the properties as long as you are exchanging through SVN.   What counts is whether you have enough StarOptions to get the type of unit you are looking for.  If it is available, you can get it.


----------



## bward (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi 4rnr,

We own a 2br at Vistana Villages. Last year we exchanged to WKORV in Maui, and it was beautiful.

I have to tell you though, in SVN, it's not about trading power, it's all about availability at the resort you want to visit. 

An owner in Maui has the same chance to get into Harborside or WSJ as I do, even though the Maui resort is much more desirable. 

I find this a strength of the system, as I don't have to wait for someone else to take my week,before I can make my plans. If there's a room available where I want to go when I want to go, if I have enough Star Options, I'm there. And, no exchange fee.

But it's not all manna from heaven.

Getting into Harborside, WSJ, Maui, is difficult, because everyone wants to go there. The owners who don't go anywhere else, have the 12 month advantage. At 8 months, all of the non owners are struggling to get what's left. 

This is why people here advise, buy where you want to go. I think this is great advice.

Of course, there is a big price difference between VV and the other resorts you mentioned.

 Keep in mind, too, that the Star Options don't translate across. So, a 2br at VV might get you a studio at one of the resorts you mentioned. If you are OK with that (as we were), no problem. Just be aware of it. 

This is not to say it can't be done. And when it works, it's great. Our week at WKORV was absolutely beautiful, and I hope, one day, we'll be able to get back to Maui. We live on the East Coast, so Hawaii vacations are not exactly common to us. 

It'll take  little bit of luck, patience, and flexibility to make the VV exchanges into WSJ, Maui, and Harborside work. And when the newer resorts open, maybe it'll be easier to make those exchanges (or maybe not, we'll see).

Other resorts seem to have frequent availabilities. This year, we visited Broadway Plantations at Myrtle Beach. The resort was full during our vacation, but we had no trouble making an exchange 7 months out. Got right in. 

The exchanges from VV to the higher end resorts can be done. Maybe not as easily as the developer will lead you to believe, that's all.

Hope this helps. And don't hesitate to ask any follow ups,

bward


----------



## Pedro (Sep 10, 2006)

I forgot to mention that the three properties you mentioned are the most desirable ones, and everybody tries to get them in the summer when kids are out of school.  You have to make a point of calling exactly 8 months out at exactly 8:00 am when the reservations office opens, or else your chances of getting them are slim to none.


----------



## 4rnr (Sep 10, 2006)

bward said:
			
		

> Hi 4rnr,
> 
> We own a 2br at Vistana Villages. Last year we exchanged to WKORV in Maui, and it was beautiful.
> 
> ...


bward, how long have you owned at VV and how many times have you stayed there?  Can you tell me something about the resort?  The reason we want to buy there, you can get a resale 2-bedroom for half the price of a 1-bedroom in either Harborside or WSJ and more staroptions.  
How much is the maintenance fee, btw?
Thanks.


----------



## bward (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi 4rnr,

My pleasure. 

We bought in 2003, first use year was 04. 

We were staying at Vistana Resort, did the talk. And walked away with a purchase. 

If I had to do it again, I'd discover  TUG first, buy resale, just as you are. 
From what I hear, my mistake is one many here have made. 
That said, it's not the end of the world; we could have saved a few thousand, but we are really enjoying this.  And that's what it's all about, right? 

When the day comes to buy more options, though, it'll be on the resale market.

I've only stayed at Vistana Village once. And we loved the place. My kids are still young, so we got the one bedroom premium, and got a longer stay. There was plenty of room for us all. 

The big pool, with the waterfall is fantastic. The zero entry is at the side where the little kids play. There is a 'quiet' pool behind the waterfall. It is heated. The only thing quiet about it is the fact that no one is supposed to bring floaties. It is a smaller pool, and that tended to keep the hoards in the big pool. 

When we stayed, in 04, the new Key West section was under construction. 
Curiously, I haven't heard here, or elsewhere, what the new section is like. The aerial shots reveal another large pool, but I can't tell you anything about it. 

There is a bar near the pool. And there is also a nice little marketplace that serves sandwiches. It also doubles as a sundry/souvenir shop. It is not a full service restaurant, however.  And this is the only negative thing I can say about Vistana Villages. I truly wish VV had a full sit down restaurant. On days when one wants to stay at the resort, it's nice to take a short walk to the resort restaurant and have a meal. True, one could prepare a meal in the unit, but you know what I mean. 

Vistana Villages is located on the 'quiet' end of International Drive. It's not in the congested honky tonk section that's filled with tshirt shops and small hotels. There is a Publix grocery story, and a Walgreens very close. And it's just a short drive to all of the parks. Seaworld is closest. Disney is about ten minutes (maybe less) to the property gate. Of course, it's still a little bit further still to the Magic Kingdom and the others.

The grounds at Vistana Villages are gorgeous. Lush, colorful, its hard to believe sometimes you are in Orlando Florida, and not some more exotic place. 

We've stayed at Vistana Villages just once, simply because we did Orlando two consecutive years, and we wanted to try somewhere else. Since then we've been to Maui and Myrtle Beach. We are probably returning to Orlando in '07. My kids love VV, so do I, so it'll be a lot of fun.

As for the price difference between Harborside and VV, yes you can save bucketloads of money buyng VV resale. But it's not always just about the money. The thing you must consider is that it is not easy to get to Harborside, or WSJ, or Maui. I'd hate to see you buy VV, if what you really want to do is go to, say, Harborside every year. I think you could be disappointed. 

I went to www.redweek.com recently, and I noticed Harborside resales are going for about what a new VV costs. If you buy the Harborside resale, you'll get a) more star options and b) a resort that it sounds interests you more.

All that said, there is one more thing. I have children. I can really only use my timeshare during April and summer vacations. So, I'm always looking for weeks during the most in-demand seasons. I'm told availability at Harborside in May (when I can't go) is easier. Also, for the last two years, I've gotten emails from Starwood talking about unprecedented availability at Maui in September and October. Wish I could go! If you can travel during off peak periods, then maybe a VV purchase, with the intent of exchanging might work. I'm not sure about that, though.

Back to Vistana Villages. We really enjoy VV, as well as its similarly named sister resort, Vistana Resort. Quick aside..be careful if you find a Vistana RESORT resale as it may or may not get you Star Options and access to SVN. Check here first. 

But VV is an excellent resort. I have a 2 bed room, and the maintenance fee bill, which includes all the taxes, totalled about a thousand dollars. 

If, like us, you enjoy Orlando, can see yourselves going there say, 2 out of 4 years, I'd say go VV. But if you really want  one of the resorts in one of the more desirable locations, I'd suggest holding back, and watching the resales of the other resorts.

And, as for SVN, we've stayed at Vistana Resort, Vistana Villages, Westin Kaanapali, and Broadway Plantations. They are all quality resorts. We have not been disappointed in SVN at all. 

I know it's a long post. Thanks for reading so far into it. If I can be of anymore help, don't hesitate.

bward


----------



## 4rnr (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi bward ... thanks again for filling me in.  Do you own a fixed summer week at VV? If you have a float week, do you think it's difficult to reserve a week for July (or late June), our kids are also in school.  If we buy in Harborside (or WSJ), we won't go there every year anyway so might as well get one in VV.


----------



## bward (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi 4rnr,

I have a floating week at VV. I think they are all floating weeks, aren't they?

I read here that the new phase of WSJ is all floating. And the belief is, down the road, that could open up availability at that resort.

As for Harborside, I've asked the reps to check for anything for the entire summer, and I've come up empty.  I have not done the 8 month wake up call, though. If I tried harder, it might work.

Back to Vistana Villages, if you are serious about it, I'd recommend buying a preview package for $199 or so. Basically, it's a weekend stay at or near the resort. You have to do the tour,but be strong, say no. That way, you are not taking my word for how nice Vistana Villages is.

Most of the reviews on Tug are great. But there are some people who want daily maid service, no one else in the pools, DVD rentals, etc. VV isn't perfect, it ain't the Ritz, but it is (in my opinion) a great place.  

Don't know where you live, but if you are within cheap airfare of Orlando, it might be 200 dollars well spent. I think if you contact Starwood at 1-800-743-7654 they could set you up.

Good luck,

bward


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 10, 2006)

As to WSJ - they are forcing more float units with the BayView units, but not all. There is a premium to pay for fixed (35-40%) - however, while SVN has increased the SOs for the BV units - they are still low (relatively). There is going to be more availibility at WSJ because there is more inventory - but still going to be a tough exchange.  Some owners will likely use direct exchanges for better exchange value - if they know how.  Many WSJ owners that I met did not know about TUG or direct exchanges -or exchanges in general - and are very happy going to WSJ every year (like us).  But the new WSJ owners could be a different breed.

They changed the seasons somewhat, and will buy a Hillside Villas from owners who want to buy BayView (40K+++) at the price they paid.  Doesn't help us - but our week 24 fixed 2Bd/3Ba TH unit  that we bought resale is looking like a great value. 

As to picking up SOs resale - always best - VV and WK offer the best value here - IMO with WK having lower MFs at approx. the same resale cost - these may offer a better value.  However, I do agree that one should buy where you want to stay (resale).


----------



## bward (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi blujahz,

Thanks for the info on what's happening at WSJ. 

I must add, if I owned there, I probably wouldn't be very interested in exchanges either. It looks like a gorgeous resort.

I'm not surprised that few exchange opportunities at WSJ make themselves available. 

Whenever I ask the Starwood reps about WSJ, I know it's a Hail Mary pass. 
One of these days, though, I may get lucky!

Keeping fingers crossed,

bward


----------



## 4rnr (Sep 11, 2006)

bward, I forgot to tell you, we're also in the East Coast and would probably trade a lot with Sheraton BP in Myrtle Beach.  Is that really an easy trade (during summer) or did you just luck out?


----------



## bward (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi 4rnr,

I think Broadway Plantation is an easy trade. We booked in, I think, Feb for an August vacation. When we arrived, the place was packed. It's a very popular resort. I suspect Broadway's owners are not as likely to return every year, thus opening up availability. 

It's a nice resort. But it's not on the ocean, which, I think makes it less desirable for exchangers. I saw giant billboards for a new Marriott timeshare, I'm fairly sure it'll be on the ocean. 

Starwood is expanding Broadway, and they are aggresively selling. Our until was across the parking lot from the model. The tours were running 3 to 5 minutes apart from 9am to at least 1 or 2pm. Everyday!

We did the owners update. And they told me the price for a unit increased in April, and that the price at Broadway is equal to Vistana Villages.

Be careful, though. Buying Broadway Plantation from the developer will get you into SVN. But buying resale will NOT. 

We enjoyed our stay at Broadway Plantation. The pools could have been bigger. But we had a great time at the beaches (which are, honestly, no more than  a five minute car ride away). For a family of four, it was a nice respite from the hectic world, without killing our budget!

bward


----------



## 4rnr (Sep 11, 2006)

Are you allowed to reserve a smaller room, so you can have leftover star options for later use?


----------



## grgs (Sep 11, 2006)

4rnr said:
			
		

> Are you allowed to reserve a smaller room, so you can have leftover star options for later use?



Yes.

Glorian


----------



## 4rnr (Sep 12, 2006)

Really?  So with 81k in staroptions you can actually have 2 vacations, reserve a smaller unit with 44k SOs and use the leftover 37k SOs for another vacation?


----------



## Denise L (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes, you can use any number of Staroptions 8 months out or less, to book whatever you can with them.  Someone was saying on another thread that you will be subject to paying an extra housekeeping fee if you use more than one week with the one week that you own. So if you own 1 week and break it up into 2 weeks, you'll need to pay a fee for cleaning for the second week.


----------



## Blue Skies (Sep 12, 2006)

Another question about staroptions usage....if not used one year, can they be forwarded to be used the following year?


----------



## grgs (Sep 12, 2006)

4rnr said:
			
		

> Really?  So with 81k in staroptions you can actually have 2 vacations, reserve a smaller unit with 44k SOs and use the leftover 37k SOs for another vacation?



Yes, that's one of the great things about a point based system.  So as an example, let's say you own at 2 bedroom Gold Westin Kierland which is valued at 81K StarOptions.  At 12 mos. out, you could book the whole 2 bedroom unit or just one of the 1 bedroom units (44K SOs for the larger 1 bd; 37K SOs for the smaller).  If you decided to book the larger 1 bedroom, you would then still have 37K SOs for future use.  At 8 mos. out, you could then use that to book a week somewhere else--perhaps a week in a small 1 bedroom at Vistana Villages during High season.  

A couple of caveats: 

If you didn't have enough SOs for a full week's stay, you would have to wait until 90 days out to book.

Also, you need a LO unit to have the flexibility to book half your unit at 12 mos. out at your home resort.

Glorian


----------



## Denise L (Sep 12, 2006)

For now, you cannot "bank" or carry forward any unused Staroptions. There has definitely been interest in this, but so far nothing official has been mentioned.


----------



## Henry M. (Sep 12, 2006)

Blue Skies said:
			
		

> Another question about staroptions usage....if not used one year, can they be forwarded to be used the following year?


 
You cannot carry StarOptions to a future year. You can, however, borrow StarOptions from the following year if for some reason you need more room or want to go on another vacation. You can also deposti your week with Interval International and you then have up to two years to do an exchange. When you deposit with II you no longer have StarOptions. You have to do your exchange through II.


----------



## iluvwdw (Sep 12, 2006)

I just want to piggy back onto all of these great posts and say that I also own at VV.  We bought from the developer in Dec 2004.  OBVIOUSLY I hadn't found TUG yet!!!  I know I could have gotten that SAME unit for less than HALF the price I paid.  Oh well...live and learn.  If I buy additional weeks there, it will DEFINITELY be on the resale market.

As for luck with getting into Harborside, I agree, it is a crap shoot.  However, I choose to go in May and just this morning I am exchanging in with my StarOptions...for the 5th year in a row!  I didn't call at 8am...I called at 10:45am and I was SURE I wouldn't get anything.  Well, I was able to book FOUR 1BR DELUXE units.  I own 3 2-BR weeks at VR/VV.  I booked 4 1BRs at Harborside, and I will still have enough options for 5 night stay at VV or VR for our annual trip to WDW in December.   

Like others have said, if you like to go to Orlando, then you will be VERY happy with VV.  Like I said, I have not stayed there yet but the resort is GORGEOUS.  I love Disney World and we go every single year.  So if I can't get an internal trade at Harborside or another SVN resort, that's quite alright with me.  

Buy where you want to go...and consider the ability to be able to trade into other SVN resorts a bonus if you can get in.  

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## 4rnr (Sep 12, 2006)

iluvwdw said:
			
		

> I just want to piggy back onto all of these great posts and say that I also own at VV.  We bought from the developer in Dec 2004.  OBVIOUSLY I hadn't found TUG yet!!!  I know I could have gotten that SAME unit for less than HALF the price I paid.  Oh well...live and learn.  If I buy additional weeks there, it will DEFINITELY be on the resale market.
> 
> As for luck with getting into Harborside, I agree, it is a crap shoot.  However, I choose to go in May and just this morning I am exchanging in with my StarOptions...for the 5th year in a row!  I didn't call at 8am...I called at 10:45am and I was SURE I wouldn't get anything.  Well, I was able to book FOUR 1BR DELUXE units.  I own 3 2-BR weeks at VR/VV.  I booked 4 1BRs at Harborside, and I will still have enough options for 5 night stay at VV or VR for our annual trip to WDW in December.
> 
> ...



Congrats!  How do you do the exchange - do you call 8 months out from the day you want to arrive at the resort, which should be either Friday, Saturday or Sunday?  ...sorry, a newbie here ...


----------



## iluvwdw (Sep 12, 2006)

4rnr said:
			
		

> Congrats!  How do you do the exchange - do you call 8 months out from the day you want to arrive at the resort, which should be either Friday, Saturday or Sunday?  ...sorry, a newbie here ...



You call 8 months out from the date of check-in...so I wanted to check in May 12th.  And today is September 12th.  Easy as that!

I would STRONGLY recommend calling at exactly 8am...I got EXTREMELY lucky by being able to get all 4 villas at 10:45!!!  I choose to go in May...usually Mother's Day week.  I love it at that time of year!  I have two young children and only one is in school...Kindergarten.  I don't mind taking him out of school for the week.  It will change when he's older, I'm sure.


----------



## azsunluvr (Sep 13, 2006)

*I forgot to tell you, we're also in the East Coast and would probably trade a lot with Sheraton BP in Myrtle Beach.  Is that really an easy trade (during summer) or did you just luck out?*

It does seem to be an easy trade. We booked in March for a July trip a couple of years ago.

*Really? So with 81k in staroptions you can actually have 2 vacations, reserve a smaller unit with 44k SOs and use the leftover 37k SOs for another vacation?*

It's great! We have 148k StarOptions. The year we went to Myrtle Beach, we had a 2 bedroom l/o AND a 1 bedroom and had enough options left over for 4 nights at WKORV later in the year. Next year I've got a 1 bedroom premium at VV during spring break AND a 2 bedroom l/o at Harborside in May.


----------



## 4rnr (Sep 13, 2006)

azsunluvr, where do you own?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 13, 2006)

FYI - there is a VV eBay auction about to end in about 30 mins - 67.1K SOs
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...90026717406&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

current bid - $4000 - seems reasonable for that many SOs (~$1000 MFs)

FWIW -- ended at $4268 for 67.1K SOs and ~$1000 MFs


----------



## azsunluvr (Sep 14, 2006)

4rnr said:
			
		

> azsunluvr, where do you own?



Sheraton's Desert Oasis, a 2bd l/o, platinum season


----------



## 4rnr (Sep 15, 2006)

azsunluvr said:
			
		

> Sheraton's Desert Oasis, a 2bd l/o, platinum season


azsunluvr, isn't SDO a non-mandatory resort?  So you trade within II then?


----------



## Denise L (Sep 15, 2006)

4rnr said:
			
		

> azsunluvr, isn't SDO a non-mandatory resort?  So you trade within II then?



I'm not azsunluvr, but I'm pretty sure she bought from Starwood, so the purchase came with Staroptions.


----------



## azsunluvr (Sep 15, 2006)

4rnr said:
			
		

> azsunluvr, isn't SDO a non-mandatory resort?  So you trade within II then?



Denise is right; I bought from the developer, so I trade within SVN. To me, it was worth it. I received lots of points that I used for weekend stays for a few years, and I've loved each and every resort I've stayed in within the system. If I were so inclined to add to my Starwood portfolio, I would buy an SVN mandatory resale. I just can't afford what I REALLY want, which would be at Harborside in the summertime.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 17, 2006)

azsunluvr said:
			
		

> Denise is right; I bought from the developer, so I trade within SVN. To me, it was worth it. I received lots of points that I used for weekend stays for a few years, and I've loved each and every resort I've stayed in within the system. If I were so inclined to add to my Starwood portfolio, I would buy an SVN mandatory resale. I just can't afford what I REALLY want, which would be at Harborside in the summertime.


 
Sure you can, just need to be patient for the right deal to come your way. It just might take a year or two for one to emerge. Just be proactive with your searches.


----------



## azsunluvr (Sep 17, 2006)

tomandrobin said:
			
		

> Sure you can, just need to be patient for the right deal to come your way. It just might take a year or two for one to emerge. Just be proactive with your searches.



I will probably look actively some day. Now's not the time for me to own another timeshare. In the meantime, I'm very happy with what we've got!


----------



## Gracey (Sep 18, 2006)

If I bought a resale week at Vistana Villages.  Am I automatically enrolled in the staroptions program or do I need to pay a $599.00 conversion fee.  I thought I had this figured out, but now I see an ebay listing that is confusing me.
Thanks, Laurie


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 18, 2006)

I have bought 2 SVN mandatory resale weeks - there is no conversion fee.  There is a fee to be in SVN that is mandatory - ~$133 for the first units and ~$30 for additional units.

I am not sure where they came up with a 'conversion' fee of $599 - conversion to what???


----------



## timeandenergy (Sep 18, 2006)

I recently (Aug. '06) closed on a vistana village resale, and I did not have to pay any conversion fee for the staroptions.  

I think this may be a relisted property on ebay or the same seller as a recent property on ebay that had this misinformation.  I remember seeing a discussion on tug previously, not sure where.  Acutally, I wonder if it is just mis-information or a way of making more money off the purchase.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 18, 2006)

It was me that mentioned it before - I actually contacted the seller and informed them that this was bad info - I agree - they are either trying to get more $ from the deal - or just misinformed.

It was on the recent EOY WK Gold week on eBay.


----------



## nell (Sep 18, 2006)

Loops said:
			
		

> If I bought a resale week at Vistana Villages.  Am I automatically enrolled in the staroptions program or do I need to pay a $599.00 conversion fee.  I thought I had this figured out, but now I see an ebay listing that is confusing me.
> Thanks, Laurie




Laurie,

Vistana Villages is a mandatory resort so you should have automatic enrollment in SVN.  But I think some of the villages were originally started by another developer and SVN gave owners the option of paying $599 to enroll in SVN.  There was a discussion about this on another thread about a year ago but I'm not able to find it.  If the original owner opted out of enrolling this may have an effect on resale options.  Hopefully someone else might be able to find the other thread.

Jonelle


----------



## Gracey (Sep 18, 2006)

Jonelle, thanks for the clarification, yet another curveball.  The week I am speaking of on Ebay is an EOY so it may be the same one blujahz was referring to.


----------



## nell (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm not sure about clarifying it.  I haven't been around long enough to know the ins and outs of SVN.  That was the only time I had read about the specific amount of $599 being used with "enrolling"  in SVN.  I'm not even sure any of the mandatory resorts had any units before SVN took over. It just makes me wonder why Starwood would tell the caller (according to the ebay listing) that this was the fee for a mandatory resale being in SVN.  It seems too many people have bought mandatory resales recently without having to shell out this fee for it to be true.


----------

